# fish finder



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

What is a decent fish finder to buy?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You forgot to mention that you want one that will be operable underwater, since your kayak tends to fill with about 25 gallons of that stuff.... 

:lol:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I just saw the Elite-7 HDI for under $450 on Amazon!


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Elite 4 hdi Is now 199 at bass pro. Has gps,sonar, and down scan imaging.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Haha yea Thanks for the reminder


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Lowrance Mark 4 is 120 on Amazon. That's for the FF/chart plotter combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

wde414 said:


> Elite 4 hdi Is now 199 at bass pro. Has gps,sonar, and down scan imaging.


I believe Gander Mountain has it for that same price in a bundle that includes a cover and that lake software.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I opted for super cheap and easy. Hummingbird PiranhaMax 155. Fishing mostly inshore, I generally don't need to know much more than water depth. At $70, it was an easy decision.


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

+1 on the Lowrance Elite 4 Hdi.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Is the HDI gps? Thought I read it had maps, but not actual navigation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Academy had the elite 5 hdi for 299 and the elite 7 hdi for 399 not to long ago might wanna check and see if they are still doing it that's a pretty good price


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 Lowrance Elite 4 HDI. regular and down imaging sonar plus GPS. $199.


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

Blake R. said:


> Is the HDI gps? Thought I read it had maps, but not actual navigation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Elite 4 HDI does have GPS, but the Elite 4x HDI does not.


----------



## Capt. Curt (May 29, 2014)

I'm getting ready to buy the Elite 4 hdi, is there an additional chip you have to buy in order to use the plotter off the beach?


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

No it comes with a base map, but there are several options to download public numbers off a micro SD, so you dont have to get hand cramps entering in numbers. Im a member of fishingstatus.com and they have an option for members to download public stuff. I just paid $9 for a month so I could download everthing within 100 mile radius of destin.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

So do I really need sonar chart plotter options? Is chart plotter gps? Honestly a noob at fish finders


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

Yup chart plotter=GPS. As far as needing it, it depends on where you intend to fish, inshore I woulds say not really needed but offshore it would be pretty handy. Im pretty new at this myself so maybe someone with some more experience has better advice than me.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

bdyboarder86 said:


> So do I really need sonar chart plotter options? Is chart plotter gps? Honestly a noob at fish finders


Tell us what kind of fishing you do. If you plan on fishing the offshore wrecks/reefs regularly, a GPS combo unit would be very handy indeed. If you're primarily an inshore guy, there's no need for all the bells and whistles. A simple depthfinder is more than sufficient for inshore fishing. It all depends on what you plan on doing with it. 

If someone comes on here and asks advice on what is the best fishing rod for saltwater fish, how would you answer that question?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Haha understood I do plan on going into the gulf and hit up some structure. So I'm thinking definitely gps but is it better with a unit or a hand held?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

What about sonar?


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

*Lowrance 4 Elite HDI*

Why carry a separate GPS? I like it all on one screen or split screen or tri-screen like I can do with my Elite 4 HDI and if you happen to see another kayaker on a hotspot (like JD) you can cruise by and mark point...just kidding(JD will chase you off) but it is possible then you can also have a new hotspot.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

ssuajk said:


> Why carry a separate GPS? I like it all on one screen or split screen or tri-screen like I can do with my Elite 4 HDI and if you happen to see another kayaker on a hotspot (like JD) you can cruise by and mark point...just kidding(JD will chase you off) but it is possible then you can also have a new hotspot.




LoL the pistol isn't JUST for makos! Other sharks out there ya know! :thumbsup:

But when Im out there I keep my head on a swivel and Ive had to tell clients many times that we are moving because other people are coming too close. 

I wont be out there this year though guys...not on a yak at least! :whistling:


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I had the lowrance 4HDI on my outback worked fine but I had a little trouble seeing it sun glare and it's size. I have the 5 HDI on my pro angler works good. Just depends how much you wanna spend and what type of fishing you plan on doing.


----------



## footloose (Mar 1, 2015)

Yakavelli said:


> I opted for super cheap and easy. Hummingbird PiranhaMax 155. Fishing mostly inshore, I generally don't need to know much more than water depth. At $70, it was an easy decision.


+1. Just tested mine out on the Fish River this morning. Works great for what I need it for but have to do something about the rooster tale the transducer kicks up.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

So I got the 4 hdi. How did you guys mount your transduc? Trying to get ideas


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

I used the lowrance scupper hole mount


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I just couldn't see spending $40 on it


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

bdyboarder86 said:


> I just couldn't see spending $40 on it


What kind of boat do you have again?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Eagle talon 12


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

One piece of advice I can give for install is for the power wire. I drilled a hole and ran it through the hull, I used some thru hull grommets and sealed it with some goop. It works and looks great and doesn't leak a drop. The only problem is now the only time I can play with the fish finder is when it's on the yak, it's a pain. So if possible run the power wire with out going thru the hull, so you can play with the settings and stuff on the couch.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

I have the elite 4 hdi as well, haven't mounted the ducer yet, it's big and doesn't fit nice in the scupper of my propel without sticking out the bottom a little bit. Thought about doing shoot through but read that it degrades downscan. Can anyone vouch for that?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

BigFatYak said:


> One piece of advice I can give for install is for the power wire. I drilled a hole and ran it through the hull, I used some thru hull grommets and sealed it with some goop. It works and looks great and doesn't leak a drop. The only problem is now the only time I can play with the fish finder is when it's on the yak, it's a pain. So if possible run the power wire with out going thru the hull, so you can play with the settings and stuff on the couch.


 
This^, I hated having to go sit in the kayak to plug new numbers in and such. 

As far as mounting the transducer there is 2 or 3 ways. I have always opted for using electricians putty (duct seal) make a small circle (big enough for the ducer) sit the transducer down in the hole and then pinch the sides in on the ducer. This will secure the ducer to the deck. 

Another is to lay down a thin layer of Goop, slightly larger than the LxW of the ducer. lay the transducer down on the goop and rock it into a settling point. You want to try to eliminate any kind of bubbles in the goop and rocking the transducer side/side and forward and backwards will help eliminate the bubbles. 

The 3rd option is to invest in the over the side transducer arm made by companies like ram mounts.


----------

